# Introducing myself



## acfzutendaal (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I'm Kenny from Belgium and also an Audi driver.
I want to learn more about the 'Audi scene' here in the Usa.

Also sorry for my bad English writings.

My car is an Audi A4 from 2010.
It's a 3.0TDI with now 300whp and 450 lbf ft.
I think you guys are in the Usa not so diesel minded, or I'm wrong?

So, I'm very curious for your reactions.

Also a (bad) picture of my car.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice car.

Welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## smith2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome car.

Hi, This is Smith


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

smith2 said:


> Awesome car.
> 
> Hi, This is Smith


Hi Smith.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

acfzutendaal said:


> Also sorry for my bad English writings.
> 
> My car is an Audi A4 from 2010.
> It's a 3.0TDI with now 300whp and 450 lbf ft.
> I think you guys are in the Usa not so diesel minded, or I'm wrong?


 Hey Kenny! You probably have better English than some Americans  

You are right in that the general american is not so into diesels. BUT most enthusiasts on this forum really do like them and unfortunately the A3 (with a 2.0 TDI) and the Q7 (3.0 TDI) are our only options here in the states since diesels don't sell so well here :thumbdown: 

I love the diesel wagons! Very nice car! Wish we could get that motor here in one of those!


----------

